
Leela Chess Zero - lainon
https://lczero.org/
======
thom
Leela recently won the TCEC Cup, a knockout competition of computer
engines[1]. It's increasingly clear that it's a top 3/4 engine at this point,
despite various setbacks and resets over the last year.

Quite apart from the chess side of things, there are many fascinating lessons
to learn about how to manage and debug issues in these sorts of deep learning
systems. For example, at one point there was a serious bug with underpromotion
which affected millions of training games, and it was interesting to see
debates about whether the system would just correct itself over time once that
was fixed, or whether it would be permanently skewed.

[1]
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/lczero/3uI_dTa1Ksg](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/lczero/3uI_dTa1Ksg)

